# grown in



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

It doesn't seem like many enclosures are posted anymore that have been set up for any decent amount of time. I thought I would post a recent picture from a 20 gal tank I set up 2 or 3 years ago...and is only just now (I feel) getting to a decent point in its development.

The plant selection is pretty slim (Philodendron, _Ficus pumila_, Begonia "Lita") but the goal was to use species that would grow in well and create a lush environment, and I think that often times using a few species well is better than trying to use 30 species poorly. There is no background, and all of the pieces of wood are completely covered. I would have removed the terra cotta saucer for the picture, but it was full of _P. vittatus_ tadpoles and I didn't really want to mess with it (there is an adult trio housed in this tank).


----------



## dtfleming (Dec 27, 2010)

Very nice and very well grown in. A simple yet effective tank.


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Very nice... I love that look


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Very awesome! I'm not seeing the Lita. Has it been out competed for the most part?


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

Frogtofall said:


> Very awesome! I'm not seeing the Lita. Has it been out competed for the most part?


If you look straight in the middle (up and right from the terra cotta dish) you can make out the darker leaves. I originally just placed a small cutting in there and thought it had been engulfed...but it seems to have taken hold and is growing in the midst of the ficus. Actually, it's growing sort of on top of the ficus, which is probably how it's managing to survive.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Ah yes! I see it now. Very cool! Who lives in here??


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Frogtofall said:


> Who lives in here??


----------



skylsdale said:


> I would have removed the terra cotta saucer for the picture, but it was full of _P. vittatus_ tadpoles and I didn't really want to mess with it (there is an adult trio housed in this tank).


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

I love this tank. I wish I could get plant growth like that in my tanks....


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

Looks great Ron, thanks for sharing.


----------



## kate801 (Jul 7, 2011)

Looks a lot like my U. Sikorae tank. Very nice!


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Thanks Chris. Apparently I can't read.


----------



## deboardfam (Feb 7, 2011)

Wow... im surprised you even see frogs in here LOL.

I cant wait til mine grows in now!


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

SmackoftheGods said:


> I love this tank. I wish I could get plant growth like that in my tanks....


For the most part, ignoring them for weeks/months on end seems to help. My favorite tanks are the ones I somehow manage to leave alone and stop fiddling with.



> Wow... im surprised you even see frogs in here


It's a bit of a different philosophy--I rarely see the frogs that are in there, but I'm okay with just knowing they're in there. Usually in the evening I'll see one or two next to the saucer, or one will be sheltering under one of the Philodendron leaves. They usually call after I hand mist or feed. And tadpoles keep showing up in the water. Those brief glimpses and bits of evidence are generally enough for me...which is why I like tanks like this that are visually pleasing to look at so that, even if there aren't any frogs in there, I am just as content with it.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Feb 26, 2009)

Love it. I need to leave mine alone and quit taking so many cuttings!


----------



## coxdre123 (Aug 3, 2009)

I have been doing that type of design in all my new tanks I have been planting. I been using the ficus allot lately.It's very simple and in a couple of months you have a lush environment. 

Thanks for sharing.


----------

